# Shad?



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Any ice off shad to be had in Central Ohio? I know a few years ago I filled my seasons bait in about 15 minutes with fresh dead/dying shad down at Dillon Dam Spillway.. Haven't seen any reports of anybody catching down there this year


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

your too late 3 weeks ago around SW Ohio, and there wasn't many this year with the mild winter, best bet is get a cast net, watch youtube and have at it, LOL Good luck. I got a freezer full in one throw on Dec 28th, itll take all year to use them all
.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> your too late 3 weeks ago around SW Ohio, and there wasn't many this year with the mild winter, best bet is get a cast net, watch youtube and have at it, LOL Good luck. I got a freezer full in one throw on Dec 28th, itll take all year to use them all
> .


I have a throw net and can use it too. I figured there would be lower numbers because of the mild winter. We just got lucky and hit a honey hole last couple years.


----------

